# New storage barn



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is a picture of my newest addition to the operation. It is 40x80x18 with 2 offset 20x18 single sliding doors. Built for the use of a 1069 stackcruiser. Hindsight has proved something already, should of gone to about 45 wide to allow for 4 total rows of stacks, with a 40 wide I can only realistically get 3 rows in. Not a big deal for now but eventually when I expand the acreage I am going to be short on barn space.

It was not completely finished at the time of this picture but its the only one I have on my computer.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice barn! Are your posts 6x6 or 8x8? What do you have for a foundation? I would like to build a barn like that for myself in the next couple years, getting tired of hand stacking hay in old timber frame dairy barns.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice....what kinda cost are ya gonna come in at?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Good looking barn. Did you use polycarbonate sheets at the top or is it something else?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I hate when that happens. Just send it on down to me, & get yerself a bigger one!!! 

Nice, love it!!


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Posts are 6x6, there is no "foundation" the posts are just set in concrete, I don't remember the name of the clear sheets at the top but its supposed to be the real good ones that wont yellow and will remain clear.

Cost on the building alone was 31,500. I did a lot of site work to build it up and remove the remnants of an old chicken house, installed 2 drainage ditches and built up the road that runs to it. Total project came in around 50k, the good news is if/when I need to build another the site work is mostly done will just have to re-grade it a little bit. There is room for 3 total on top of where the old chicken house was including plenty of room to maneuver the stackcruiser in between them.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Man that is nice! Almost too nice to store hay in ;-)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice shed!!

When building a shed figure out what you can afford and build it twice that big.

I priced different sizes when I built my storage shed and found the 60' wide to be best bang for the buck.Also adding 10 or 20' added very little cost,you already have both ends.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice building. Your project is very similar to the one we did two years ago. I built my pad so I had 25' foot extra on both sides of the barn. I also have plenty of room to extend the length as well. I went 80'x 100', all steel. I plan on adding on to the barn in the near future. Either just widen it or add enclosed lean tos, pretty much the same concept. Squares in the main part, maybe rounds in the sides when completed or extra machine storage.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

wheatridgefarmMD said:


> Here is a picture of my newest addition to the operation. It is 40x80x18 with 2 offset 20x18 single sliding doors. Built for the use of a 1069 stackcruiser. Hindsight has proved something already, should of gone to about 45 wide to allow for 4 total rows of stacks, with a 40 wide I can only realistically get 3 rows in. Not a big deal for now but eventually when I expand the acreage I am going to be short on barn space.
> 
> It was not completely finished at the time of this picture but its the only one I have on my computer.


I hope you designed it so that when you unload your 1069 that the cab of the 1069 is close to the wall. Makes it easier. Also if you wanted to do 4 stacks across I think 45 feet would be mighty close. We have 55 feet wide and it's just right for 4 stacks wide. Unless you want to drive your stacker within inches of the wall. Still a nice building and seems like a good price.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Teslan,

We actually went the other way so that the far side of the stacker is against the wall. The guy who has the stacker built one last year and at first said he wished he had done the doors on the opposite side of the ends but when I double checked with him before I built mine he said that he's glad it is the way it is so he can get out of the cab to check his stack without having to cram against the wall. He also built his 60' wide and can get 5 across with plenty of space, I have less wide area to build in then he did so I am limited to width. Time will tell and live and learn for the next one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

wheatridgefarmMD said:


> Teslan,
> 
> We actually went the other way so that the far side of the stacker is against the wall. The guy who has the stacker built one last year and at first said he wished he had done the doors on the opposite side of the ends but when I double checked with him before I built mine he said that he's glad it is the way it is so he can get out of the cab to check his stack without having to cram against the wall. He also built his 60' wide and can get 5 across with plenty of space, I have less wide area to build in then he did so I am limited to width. Time will tell and live and learn for the next one.


We have one with the opposite side of the stacker against the wall and one with the cab next to the wall. I like the cab next to the wall as I can look out and see how close the machine is to the wall. I prefer to have 1-2 feet between stacks and 1-3 feet from the walls. I also like my small bales to be 39-40 inches long. I suppose 5 would fit in 60 feet, but to me I think it might be close.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Teslan,

I think a lot of has to do with what part of the country you are in. In the east we have very little extra room. I see in magazines how much room is around shed and such, and how much space is 'wasted' My farm that I live on is 48 acres. Where my sister lives is over 100 and that was considered a 'big' farm when it was settled.... A guy has to remember that all of this ground was first farmed with horses, so we have more houses and boundary lines than you would farther west. I know that I've talked about it before and you couldn't believe it, and now I see why. Our sheds are 55ft wide, I get 5 stacks across. I shoot for bales to be about 34-36 inches. I start my first one about 8 inches or so from the sidewall, and then put them tight side by side till I get to the other side, and I have about 2ft of extra space. In some cases I might only stack 3 across, and then come later and put the last 2 in the side. Granted it is a tight fit, but most of the hay is only 3 types, and at the one farm there are enough buildings to have each type segregated by building. Either way, it still blows my mind when I hear folks talk about small fields, and they refer to 20 acres....... On my 48 acre farm, about 38 of that is tillable, and there are 7 fields. That's just a little perspective on the space and they way we've been taught to cram things, whether it is stacks in buildings, buildings on land, or anything else.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Rodney I know what you mean. I'm trying to locate a new building here, you see pictures on agtalk etc of people dropping a huge shop or grain bins right in the middle of the prettiest most productive fields, makes me cringe!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Rodney R said:


> Teslan,
> 
> I think a lot of has to do with what part of the country you are in. In the east we have very little extra room. I see in magazines how much room is around shed and such, and how much space is 'wasted' * My farm that I live on is 48 acres. Where my sister lives is over 100 and that was considered a 'big' farm when it was settled.... A guy has to remember that all of this ground was first farmed with horses, so we have more houses and boundary lines than you would farther west. * I know that I've talked about it before and you couldn't believe it, and now I see why. Our sheds are 55ft wide, I get 5 stacks across. I shoot for bales to be about 34-36 inches. I start my first one about 8 inches or so from the sidewall, and then put them tight side by side till I get to the other side, and I have about 2ft of extra space. In some cases I might only stack 3 across, and then come later and put the last 2 in the side. Granted it is a tight fit, but most of the hay is only 3 types, and at the one farm there are enough buildings to have each type segregated by building. Either way, it still blows my mind when I hear folks talk about small fields, and they refer to 20 acres.......* On my 48 acre farm, about 38 of that is tillable, and there are 7 fields. That's just a little perspective on the space and they way we've been taught to cram things, whether it is stacks in buildings, buildings on land, or anything else.*


I had read this before going to rake hay today and while I was raking in a small field shaped like Kentucky I remember an older family member teasing Jeff & me about trying to get our tractor into the barn that he accurately described as being built for "a team of mules and a Jersey cow".

You're right about being taught to cram things into whatever space there is available. Jeff has told me that if he dies first I'm to get him the biggest casket I can find because he's never had enough room any time in his life. 

Shelia


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess you guys are right. It's all about perspective. We have one "field" that is 40 acres. It used to be considered one farm when my great uncle farmed it. I don't consider really anything under 160 acres to be considered really a farm. But just part of a larger farm. In a year and a half I plan to build a hay building on our other farm (160 acres) in one corner that the pivot doesn't reach. No trees to cut down or anything. Just needs some leveling. I'm going to build a 65x150 foot building. It could be larger if I wanted with still plenty of room for semi trucks to move around it.


----------

